

GitHub now open to everyone. Here is the pricing. - luccastera
http://github.com/plans

======
Tichy
I still don't exactly understand what they are offering? Is there an advantage
to using GitHub versus dumping some (yet to be created) virtual machine image
on a cheap virtual server?

I thouhgt it has a social network aspect, but I can't see it yet? I really
don't want to trash their business, just wondering about the virtual server
competition.

~~~
jkkramer
You don't need to deal with setting up proper security, which can be a little
tricky with git. Plus the social aspects. Plus the pretty interface. Plus it's
free for most purposes.

I don't use it for work, but I use it for personal projects.

~~~
tx
Don't you think that git's advantage over SVN evaporates when there is only
one user on a team? I run my private Subversion repository which I use for
everything (not just code), I looked at git, and while I see the benefits for
large teams, I simply couldn't justify the switch.

I guess I am asking for a small lecture :)

~~~
cstejerean
git is great even if you're developing by yourself. I use git exclusively for
all my work now (and use git-svn to integrate with others at work that use
svn). Some of the benefits are:

merge tracking: this will also come to subversion in the future (but you'll
have to migrate your repository)

having the entire repository checked out locally for offline use (being able
to code on the train on the way to work is great)

fast branches - branches are really fast, especially since they're done
locally, and there's basically no excuse for not quickly creating a branch
when you want to try something out, and merge tracking

forking other open source repositories (including svn and cvs ones) for
hacking and maintaing patches (until they get accepted upstream). git is nice
and will attempt to always rebase your patches off the latest HEAD (and let
you resolve conflicts if they occur).

git bisect for binary searching for the revision that broke something (can do
a binary search over revisions to find out which revision broke a certain
test).

did I mention that it integrates with svn?

git svn clone <http://svnrepo.com/trunk> # do stuff git add stuff/you/changed
git commit git svn dcommit # commit changes from git into subversion

I could go on...

------
rsanheim
new features with launch:

\- network visualization on repos and all their forks (seriously cool):
<http://github.com/mojombo/god/network>

\- comments on commits:
[http://github.com/defunkt/facebox/commit/554c03c2e432340293a...](http://github.com/defunkt/facebox/commit/554c03c2e432340293afd56d56cb26a80f3e336b)

\- campfire and lighthouse integration

Github: I'm lovin it.

------
meat-eater
Just tried it. Very nice and very easy to use. Has some really pretty graphs
of your commits as well :) . Their free plan is really good for open source
projects.

------
zapnap
Very cool. Good pricing, and ToS aren't hidden/braindead like so many other
(private) repository hosting services.

~~~
revolvingcur
Doesn't the pricing seem a bit too granular, though? I suspect the pricing
categories will collapse into 3, maybe 4, levels eventually.

~~~
jmatt
The plan pricing works perfectly for me. I'm currently a micro and likely to
move to small in the near future. It's nice that it'll only be a 5 dollar
increase a month versus a 15 dollar increase to Medium.

------
cstejerean
this is great news. I love GitHub and the invitation only plan restricted my
ability to collaborate with others (as I could only invite 3 people).

